
Australian raptors start fires to flush out prey - zdw
https://cosmosmagazine.com/biology/australian-raptors-start-fires-to-flush-out-prey
======
a3n
Also honeyguides are birds in Africa and Asia that lead humans to bee
colonies, so they can eat the leavings after humans have broken and harvested
the colonies.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeyguide](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeyguide)

